# Music Streaming Services



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have been using Amazon Music Unlimited because it seems like it is a little cheaper ($7.99/mo) than most of the other options if you are already a Prime Member. They also essentially give you 2 months free if you buy the annual plan ($79), which makes it more like $6.58/mo for an individual or $12.42/mo for a family plan ($149/yr).

https://www.amazon.com/music/unlimited

The only other option I have considered is YouTube Premium - which gets you both ad-free YouTube and YouTube Music Premium for $11.99/mo. I try to limit the time I spend on YouTube, but it would be nice to watch ad free when I do.

What is everyone else using for ad-free music streaming?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This one streams for free: 










I just dont listen to music that much to make it worth it.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been building up my FLAC library for the most part... 5TB and growing. With WFH I have been getting heavily into headphones, dac(s) & amp(s). :lol:


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I was Amazon for several years (student discount), but recently cancelled my Prime and gone to Spotify (Duo account).

I listen to JRE and wanted a single app to handle all my streaming. Also, Amazon UI drove me crazy.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

we use spotify because its my wife's preference. 
i still buy albums from itunes, which is a great way to double the cost. :roll:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use YouTube music but deal with the ads. Usually can skip after 5 seconds.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Signed up for YouTube Premium to use it with the screen off while studying for my CISSP. Cancelled after the test. 
I've signed up for and canceled most of the trials after being unimpressed for the cost. My radio still works for me.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

You'd think that for someone whose day job IS music that I listen to the stuff all the time. While I do have my headphones in when I'm doing stuff, I'm not listening to music.
I actually listen to a music talk radio channel on Sirius satellite radio. Yes! I listen to people talk about music. &#129315;


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

We have Spotify.

It's pretty good and they've expanded their punk and hardcore offerings versus what they had even a year ago so that's pretty good...

My receiver has Spotify connect, so I like that... doesn't use bluetooth through your phone to play the music, but makes its own wifi connection and plays. I'm not sure if Google or Amazon have something comparable.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I use my Synology NAS DS Audio app.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm on Apple Music. Why? Primarily because I had 6mo for free, and I use it daily so I never cancelled. It also helps that it works well with my other devices like the HomePod Mini in the kitchen.


----------

